# Historical Interest Rate data



## hupourdat (26 Jan 2011)

Does anyone know where data on deposit interest rates available in the 1990s might be found?

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jan 2011)

Do you want it for a specific bank? if so, you could ask them. 

There were so many banks and so many products and so many changes, it would be very difficult to get any meaningful "data" as such. 


The Central Bank is helpful, so you could ask them.

I got a hard copy document from the Central Bank called "Changes in Associated Bank interest rates for amounts over £25,000" some years ago. It covered the period up to 1993


----------



## Marc (26 Jan 2011)

Brendan makes a good point. 

The problem here is that the headline rate typically only lasts for a teaser period. 

Once an institution has your deposit they typically quietly lower the rate whilst simultaneously offering a higher rate to new customers. 

It is therefore virtually impossible to determine an average savings rate since to a greater extent it depends how proactive one is at moving accounts. 

Of course even the saver that moves regularly can fall victim to the post and cheque clearing times and this was especially true in the early 90s.

I have a few meaningful data series for reference 
Us t bills since 1926
Uk T bills since 1955 
German 3 month money market rates since the 1950s
1 month libor in euro since the late 1990s

These would provide a meaningful proxy for an average deposit account. Of course we all believe that we are getting a better rate than the average but unless we live in lake wobegon some of us must be getting the average or worse.

I will post the averages for reference.


----------



## Marc (26 Jan 2011)

All data to the end of December 2010

USA
US One Month Treasury Bills
Period Jan 1926 -
Average annual return 3.26%pa
Average real return adjusted for US CPI 0.60%pa

UK
UK One Month Treasury Bills
Period Jan 1955 -
Average annual return 7.41%pa
Average real return adjusted for UK RPI 3.53%pa

Germany
German Three Month Money Market Rate
Period Jan 1960 -
Average annual return 5.47%pa
Average real return adjusted for German CPI 2.64%pa

EuroZone
One Month London Interbank Rate in Euro
Period Jan 1995 -
Average annual return 3.43%pa
Average real return adjusted for Harmonised Eurozone Inflation 1.25%pa

*DataSource *

One-Month Libor in EUR 
January 1995 - present: One-Month Libor in EUR
Total Returns in EUR
Source: Merrill Lynch
The Merrill Lynch Indices are used with permission; copyright 2010 Merrill Lynch, Pierce, Fenner & Smith Incorporated; all rights reserved.
One-Month US Treasury Bills 01, 1926- 12, 2010 Total returns net of all fees in USDJanuary 1926-Present: One-Month US Treasury BillsSource: Stocks, Bonds, Bills, And Inflation, Chicago: Ibbotson And Sinquefield, 1986.Currency: USDUS long-term bonds, bills, inflation, and fixed income factor data © Stocks, Bonds, Bills, and Inflation Yearbook™, Ibbotson Associates, Chicago (annually updated work by Roger G. Ibbotson and Rex A. Sinquefield).
UK One-Month Treasury Bills 02, 1955- 12, 2010 August 2004 - present: UK One-Month Treasury BillsSource: UK Debt Management OfficeJanuary 1975-July 2004: UK One-Month Treasury BillsSource: Datastream, from the Financial TimesJanuary 1955 - December 1974, UK Three-Month T-BillsSource: LSPD
Data includes composite data from multiple sources
German 3 Month Money Market Rate 
January 1960 - present: German 3 Month Money Market RateSource: Deutsche Bundesbank
Data provided by the Deutsche Bundesbank.


----------

